# برنامج لحساب المساحة غير المنتظمة بواسطة قاعدة الشبه منحرف Trapezoidal Rule



## المهندس رحم (28 أبريل 2010)

برنامج لحساب المساحات الغير منتظمة بواسطة قاعدة شبه المنحرف Trapezoidal Rule اتمنى أن يفيدكم وانتظر ملاحظاتكم
مع المحبة

​


----------



## السندباد المساحي (29 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الف خير


----------



## المهندس رحم (29 أبريل 2010)

شكرا لك أخي العزيز السندباد المساحي
يسعدني دائما مرورك على مواضيعي
أرجو أن تكون نافعة باذن الله
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## السندباد المساحي (29 أبريل 2010)

يا مهندس رحم
ممكن برنامج لحساب الترافرس علي نفس صيغة البرامج بتاعتك دي 
وربنا يتقبل منك صالح الاعمال
اللهم حببه اليك وارفع مقامة بين يديك


----------



## المهندس رحم (30 أبريل 2010)

انشاء الله أخي العزيز واعذرني اذا سأتاخر عليك لكن باقرب فرصة ممكنه بعون الله تعالى يكون البرنامج بين يديك


----------



## ahmadj5 (3 مايو 2010)

مشككككككككووورررررررررررررررر


----------



## المهندس رحم (6 مايو 2010)




----------



## المهندس رحم (18 مايو 2010)




----------



## عطية ابو الشيخ (19 مايو 2010)

مشكور يا مهندس رحم على هذا البرنامج
وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتك 
الف شكر على المواضيع والبرامج الرائعة


----------



## metkal (19 مايو 2010)

thankssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## المهندس رحم (21 مايو 2010)

الشكر لك أخي العزيز
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## mohamedazab (21 مايو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المهندس رحم (21 مايو 2010)

الشكر لك اخي محمد عزب
تقبل ارق التحايا


----------



## laiouni (22 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## المهندس رحم (22 مايو 2010)

وفيك أخي العزيز ونفعنا به انشاء الله


----------



## saudicowboy (29 يونيو 2010)

ربي يسعد أخوي ويجعله بميزان حسناتك

يا مهندس إذا ما أثقل عليك ممكن بس تشرحلي وبشوي تفصيل كيف أستخدم البرنامج
ولو بالصور باكون شاكر لك

أعذرني أستاذي راح أغلبك شوي


----------



## ادومة (29 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## eng\m.ali (4 يوليو 2010)

الله يباركلك على البرنامج ده 
بصراحة تسلم ايدك


----------



## جميل السامرائي (18 أغسطس 2010)

*حساب حجوم الاشكال الغير منتظمة*

الاخ رحم شكرا على المجهود الرائع ...
واطلب منك برنامج لحساب الحجوم الغير منتظمة ....مثل 
1- حساب حجوم الاشكال البيضوية بشكل طولي بارتفاعات مختلفة كما في الشكل المرفق 
2-حساب حجوم الاشكال الدائرية بشكل طولي بارتفاعات مختلفة كما في الشكل المرفق 
ارجو ان ترسلها لي ولك جزيل الشكر

ودمت ودام ابداعك المتميز


----------



## civil devel (18 أغسطس 2010)

مشكوررر يسلموووووو


----------



## مأمون نايل (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*تعارف*

انا سعيد بيكم وبما يقدمه الموقع


----------



## thaher (11 نوفمبر 2010)

شكر الف شك اخوكم زاهر thaher


----------



## باسم مرزوق (11 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيراووفقك اللـــــــه


----------



## المهندس رحم (11 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا للمرور أحبتي


----------



## ابن بردى (2 مارس 2011)

براك الله في مجهودك أخي


----------



## حميده كريم حميده (25 أبريل 2011)

شىء عظيم يا اخى جزاك الله عليه خير الجزاء


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (25 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله فيك 
لكن البرنامج لم يعمل عندى بعد انزالة
هل تعرف ما السبب 
مشكوووووور


----------



## حماده بك فايد (23 يونيو 2011)

*شكرا الف شكر*


----------



## المهندس رحم (23 سبتمبر 2011)

الشكر لكم على كلماتكم الرقيقة


----------



## fathisaad (19 نوفمبر 2012)

thank you very much for this subject


----------

